# Munich Ii And Caramunich Ii



## Steve (10/4/07)

Afternoon.
Doing AndrewQLDs Bosuns Best Bitter (from recipe section) on Saturday. Can I swap his Caramunich II with Munich II (which I already have).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## MAH (10/4/07)

No. 

CaraMunich is a crystal malt and Munich is base malt. If you are going to substitute the CaraMunich you need to use another crystal.


----------



## Steve (10/4/07)

MAH said:


> No.
> 
> CaraMunich is a crystal malt and Munich is base malt. If you are going to substitute the CaraMunich you need to use another crystal.




Thank you MAH
Cheers
Steve


----------

